# MOVED: EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS Real World Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 7, 2010)

This topic has been moved to Lens Gallery.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=285.0


----------

